# Series 2 DVR



## AZtivoaddict (Mar 26, 2006)

I have been reading posts about all of the fantastic benefits out there associated with the TiVo service, and wanted to jump on the wagon.

Unfortunately, I fear I may be limited based on my current equipment and service.  

I have a Hughes Series 2 DVR (SD-DVR40), with Software version 6.2 loaded. My provider is DirecTV.

If possible, I'd like to network the equipment I have so I can view programs on my PC and also download them to an iPod. 

Based on the forums, I see solutions out there for very specific TiVo brand equipment using the TiVo service so my outlook is positive. At the same time I realize that this is a forum for exactly that (TiVo Service). 

Nevertheless, I thought I might throw the question out there to the experts to see if there is a way to modify (or improve) my Hughes product under the DirecTV umbrella.

Thanks


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

Search this forum for "zipper". You can also find the link in the sig block of gunnyman and rbautch. Zipper is a collection of cool hacks that you can install and run to activate networking, MRV, TWP, etc. 

It's very easy to install and run.


----------



## AZtivoaddict (Mar 26, 2006)

Good stuff ... I'll have to give it a whirl this weekend.

Any recommendations for an ideal Hard Drive to try this out? I don't want to risk losing the original 

Probably need to consider rpm, heat output, and cost. (160 - 250 Gb range)


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

AZtivoaddict said:


> Good stuff ... I'll have to give it a whirl this weekend.
> 
> Any recommendations for an ideal Hard Drive to try this out? I don't want to risk losing the original
> 
> Probably need to consider rpm, heat output, and cost. (160 - 250 Gb range)


Truthfully any hard drive, thats greater in size than the original, will work. Shop for price and warranty. The Seagate drives currently offer a 5 yr. warranty.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

any hard drive except serial ATA that is.


----------



## AZtivoaddict (Mar 26, 2006)

Thx for the heads up bengalfreak & Gunnyman: I'll stay away from Serial ATA drives. (ATA/133s or ATA-100s are OK I assume?)

A few more questions about drives:

Are the Maxtor Quickviews worth the price? $179 for 250Gb The reason I ask is because I've found a few cheaper options (excluding eBay).

TigerDirect: 300GB Maxtor DiamondMax 10 - ATA-133/EIDE/ 7200/16MB - $114.99
TigerDirect: 250Gb Seagate Barracuda - ATA-100/ EIDE/7200/8MB - 79.99 (After rebate)
ZipZoom: 300GB Maxtor DiamondMax 10 - ATA-133/EIDE/ 7200/16MB - $113

These online drives are listed as bare, meaning no cabling or software or box. Will that be an issue? Will this new hard drive plug right in my Hughes if i just do a swap after I instantcake it, and either zipper or superpatch it?

Alternatively these stores have retail drives.
CompuUSA: 300GB Seagate Barracuda - 7200 / ATA 100 /16MB (ST3300631A-RK) - $99 (after rebate)
BestBuy: 250.0GB Western Digital - 7200 / ATA 100 /8MB (WD2500JBRT) - $89

Thanks for your guidance.

-M


----------



## WillowTheDog (Oct 14, 2003)

Any of the drives you mentioned will work fine. After applying the appropriate image, any of them will hook right up to your DTivo. As mentioned above, choose your drive based on price and warranty. Based on the choices you listed, I would go with the Seagate from CompUSA. It is almost the cheapest per GB and it offers a 5 year warranty.


----------

